# automatischer sms versand



## steff786 (15. Dez 2009)

hallo,

wir müssen für ein Schulprojekt ein Teilprogramm schreiben das automatisch sms vom handy versendet, ohne das etwas bestätigt oder eingegeben werden muss. das programm soll das alles alleine machen im hintergrund. irgendwie fehlt uns da aber der anfang. wir haben zwar ein beispielprogramm dass aber auf manuellen eingaben basiert. 

vielleicht könnt ihr uns ja helfen, den wir wissen irgendwie nicht weiter. wir haben auch schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden das uns hilft. 

würden uns echt über hilfe von euch freuen.

lg steff und irene


----------



## fastjack (15. Dez 2009)

SMS-Joker ist gut. Praktisch ist ein SMS-Provider, den Ihr per URL ansprechen könnt. 


```
String sms = URLEncoder.encode("http://lala.cgi?ziel=" + ziel + "&text=" + text);
URL url = new URL(sms);
InputStream is = url.openStream();
```

Das wars.


----------



## HoaX (15. Dez 2009)

Wenn du keine eingaben machen willst dann überspring diese und sende sofort. Mehr kann man bei der Problembeschreibung nicht sagen.


----------



## steff786 (16. Dez 2009)

Dankeschön schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Warscheinlich hab ich wirklich den Auftrag ein bisschen spartanisch ausgeführt. Wir haben als Gruppenarbeit den Auftrag ein Handy mit Kamera zu einer Überwachungskamera umzufunktionieren die automatisch bei Veränderung des Bildes eine SMS versendet das sich etwas geändert hat. 

Irene und ich haben dabei den Teilauftrag die SMS automatisch zu versenden
Vielleicht sagt euch das jetzt ein bisschen mehr.

lg steff


----------



## jensa (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du es mittels Java Mobile direkt über das Handy machen willst ist dies meines wissens nach nicht möglich.

Java Mobile hat einen Schutzmechanismus eingebaut der das automatische Versenden von SMS ohne Bestätigung durch den User(Handybenutzer) nicht möglich ist. Mit signierten Java Midlet soll es jedoch gehen, zumindest hatte diese Aussage mal der User THE_S hier im Forum gemacht.

Wie du generell SMS versenden kannst findest du unter:
Java Tips - Sending/Receiving SMS on J2ME device


Gruß Jens


----------



## steff786 (16. Dez 2009)

WIR HABEN ES GESCHAFFT!!!

@jensa: du hast recht das handy brauch noch eine manuelle bestätigung, da müssen wir uns auch noch drum kümmern, wir haben jetzt aber eine lösung gefunden wie man zumindest eine sms versenden kann ohne die nummer einzugeben und den text. 

Nochmal ein riesen dankeschön für die fleißige unterstützung.

Wir sind mal so frei und stellen uch die lösung hier ein, falls es jemanden interessiert wie es funktioniert hat.

[Java]


import javax.microedition.io.Connector;
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet;
import javax.wireless.messaging.MessageConnection;
import javax.wireless.messaging.TextMessage;


public class SMSMidlet extends MIDlet {

    public void startApp() {


        try {


            String nummer = "sms://+49123456789";
            MessageConnection conn = (MessageConnection) Connector.open(nummer);
            TextMessage msg=(TextMessage) conn.newMessage(MessageConnection.TEXT_MESSAGE);
            msg.setPayloadText("Test");
            conn.send(msg);
        } 
            catch (Exception e)   {
                                }
        }


    public void pauseApp() {
    }

    public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {
    }
}
[/code]


----------

